# Usb kvm



## screenpro (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi,
I have a Netgear 4 Ports USB KVM That I used to connect to four of my FreeBSD 8.2 servers running gnome, every once in a while when I switch from one server to another server, the server that I connected to will kick me out from gnome desktop and go back to the logon prompt.
Any help will be appreciated.
Fento


----------

